

The Web Ahead, episode 96: Reinventing the Web in Virtual Reality - jensimmons
http://thewebahead.net/96
This is a crazy one — on WebVR. What will happen when Virtual Reality meets the web?
======
enkiv2
Here I was thinking that '96' stood for 1996 and this was going to be about
VRML. I was disappointed.

